# dog shoots man...



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

A duck hunter gets shot by his dog.....
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&si ... shoots-man


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=38971


----------

